# adopted 3 year old tonight



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

We brought home a sweet 3 year old girl tonight who has never known life outside a kennel. She's pretty timid and shy , but shows no signs of agression what so ever. Within the first five minutes she had massive diarrhea on our kitchen floor, which I'm sure was due to nerves. My question is should we treat her as a puppy and crate her tonight so that she has just enough room to turn around and lay down. Should we get up during the night to bring her outside? Just not sure about the house training as she is used to going outside in a kennel. We've never house trained an adult dog before.

Her name is "Girl" she was never given a name other than that. Here is a picture of her , Bogart keeps close watch in the background . You may notice some papertowels in the background that DH bought on sale earlier in the day, let's just say they came in very handy tonight. lol. Any advice at all will be much appreciated.
Bogart's and Girl's Mom


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

congrats!!
Try and put her in a crate 
she looks like she needs TLC and I am sure you will give it to her


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a picture, I bet a month from now she will look like a totally different dog! She looks like a GiGi to me!
I would crate her, for her own feeling of security, but as an adult she should be able to hold it. If you will be able to hear her, and she acts restless take her outside for a bit. 

Thank you for giving her the life she deserves, in a home with love!!!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats on adopting a new family member! 

I'm no expert, but if it was me I would treat the whole thing like she was a brand new puppy, except if she doesn't like the crate I wouldn't force it (since it sounds like she was locked in a kennel for most of her life). You can rename her too, if you like, just start saying her current name followed by her new name, and eventually phase out the old name. I.E. "Come, Girl (insert name here)."


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Poor Girl. Yes, crate her. Shouldn't bother her since she was kenneled. 

Bogart looks very bright eyed and enthusiastic about having a sister!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

I would crate her at night & get up to let her out - it may be that the diarrhea was more than just nerves ... how does her tummy sound?

When outside dogs come in, some refuse to 'go' anywhere but outside (that's where they've always toileted), others need some training just as if they were puppies. House training adults is usually pretty fast & easy unless nerves or illness get in the way.

Treat her like a pup, tethered or crated for the first couple of weeks until she gets settled & knows the routine - tethering means she can never sneak off to have an 'accident', crating will gove her some downtime in her own place (don't allow Bogart into her crate for now, later she'll feel confident enough to either share or tell him "Out" without any hard feelings). Since she seem timid & shy, I'd just keep activity/visitors etc at a minimum for a couple of weeks.

Congrats on the new girl


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Thanks so much for saving her. This won't be easy and with time and patience she can get over her inside house fares. You probably should crate her and get up during the night and let her out, as you said she has diarehha. If she is not crated could end up all over your house and if you don't get up during the night could be she goes on herself by accident during the night.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

One more vote for crating her tonight. Even though she's not housebroken, I'm thinking she will pick that up pretty quickly. 
Congrat's on your new family member-she's lovely. I guess you decided against the senior?


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree with Alto keep her in the crate tonight but I would get up and let her out tonight. Diarrhea is not something you can hold. 

She's a very pretty girl but I'm sure in a month she will just blossom into a great beauty.

Congrdulations on the adoption. What proud parents you must be.
Bogart looks happy to have a new sister.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh look at her! She looks like such a sweetheart! 
Crate her to keep her safe and to prevent further accidents. Get up to take her out. Give her time to settle in. She might take some work and time, but it will be well worth it! Thank you for saving her and congratulations


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

we just tried to put her in the crate and she does NOT want to go in, she becomes dead weight and pulls back, she doesn't cry or make a sound but is scared of that crate, should we just keep her tethered to it?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats fine, I wouldn't force her. Maybe you can just put a sheet down under her in case theres an accident.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

oops that is tethered to you (not the crate - she could end up dragging that everywhere ...)

Can you sleep with her in an uncarpeted area/room?

She may let you know that she needs to go by whining or she may just hold it until she explodes, so if you don't want to force the crate issue, I'd just get up every couple hours to let her out (on a long leash ONLY)

Will she go in the crate if you toss in a great treat?


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

If you have an ensuite bathroom, can you baby gate her in there?


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

She is ok were she is now, we just thought she would be more comffy in the crate. Guess not!







We had a hard time getting her in the house up two stairs. She hasn't moved since she got here. She has only been here 2 hours. Were going to take it slow with her. Its going to be a challenge, but hope she gets used to us fast.


This is all new to her.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

OK that sounds more like stress D








poor girl








just reward the good & ignore the bad & she'll most likely be feeling more confident in no time


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

If you haven't done it already, I'd have a vet check her out for worms due to the massive diarrhea. I pulled a dog from a shelter once that had been wormed but due to the high count, she needed to be treated again. Thanks for adopting. I bet she's going to be a great dog.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

How did it go??


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

She slept (i think) all night, didn't hear a peep. I went to let her out at 4am but she didnt want to move, so i let her be. No more messes, i think she was very nervouse in the house, it was her first time. She did poo outside this morning and it was solid.








She ate her breakfast too. I went a bought her a new coller and leash, they are a nice pink color.








Bogart is very kind towards her too. He wants to play with her but she is not responding to him. Probably because her old pack picked on her.
I will keep this post updated. Any other advice would be great!

Here is a pic with her new bling and a bone. 










Bogart and Sasha-girl's DAD.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good news on getting through the night. She looks a little more confident today, little bit. What's her whole story - maybe I missed that thread, been kinda busy.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

She is a girl left over from a litter from the breeder we got Bogart from. She has only lived in the compound all her life. We have been thinking about adopting another dog for the past year. We went to the spca and almost adopted a senior, but we didnt.
I called up the breeder and asked if he had any retired girls available, and he told me about "girl". I go visit every other month, and i remember him telling me about her. The compound she lived in with the others, she got attacked by a couple other dogs, that is why she is timid and has battle scars. The only time she can wonder is when he is around, other than that she was in her out door run. He wanted to find her a good home but never got the right people. When i told him we were looking for another dog, he got all excited and offered her to us ( of course for a fee) Ah well the fee is worth it.

We got Bogart as a pup, so this older, never socialised dog is new to us. She is in a better place now.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is wonderful!!! Good Luck, I thought she looked alittle like Bogart!


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

just an update, she pooped and peed while on the lead this morning, we are very excited about this







So far it's just been in the outdoor run, and on the kitchen floor that first night. lol

I know we didn't rescue from a shelter but this dog is very much a rescue, if not more so then some of the shelter dogs we've considered. She's not even 3 yet and the poor girl seems to show no emotion. Not even a hint of a tail wag. Just in the couple of nights we've had her she seems to be relaxing more and more. It's very sad when a dog does not seem to know how to play.

Bogart and Sasha-girls Mom


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Poor baby. She needs to learn how to play. What a terrible breeder, to lock her up and not socialize her like that. Give her time to warm up to you. Right now she doesn't wag her tail, but maybe once she's settled in she'll be your velcro dog. I'd give her lots and lots of tasty treats, too.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition she is beautiful and you are doing a wonderful thing, it is indeed a rescue! I bet in a few weeks she will be the play queen w/all your TLC!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: She's not even 3 yet and the poor girl seems to show no emotion. Not even a hint of a tail wag


definitely a girl in need








depending on how shut down she is, you may not see her real personality emerge for several months ...


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Sasha2008She's not even 3 yet and the poor girl seems to show no emotion. Not even a hint of a tail wag. Just in the couple of nights we've had her she seems to be relaxing more and more. It's very sad when a dog does not seem to know how to play.


So glad to hear that you're making progress with her. Be patient and she will learn to play and wag her tail. When we first got Heidi, she was so fearful. She'd cower and whip her head around to watch us when we reached down to pet her. She never wagged her tail, and didn't know what a toy or a ball was. Now, she doesn't mind being petted at all--in fact, she'll hit our hands with her nose to initiate it. She loves to chase her cuz and proudly carry around one of her many toys! And she smiles and prances around the yard and wags her tail as well.

Sasha will come around too--it sounds like you're doing everything right. She may have setbacks every now and then (Heidi did), but little by little, she will get happier and trust you more. I'm so glad that you found her and are healing her emotional wounds.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MinnieskiPoor baby. She needs to learn how to play. What a terrible breeder, to lock her up and not socialize her like that. Give her time to warm up to you. Right now she doesn't wag her tail, but maybe once she's settled in she'll be your velcro dog. I'd give her lots and lots of tasty treats, too.


Velcro dog, how true. We have one now Bogart, but another one will be great!









Not to defend the breeder, but he tries to keep the dogs that don't get bought until he finds a home with the right people. He has half an acre for the dogs to run that is fenced. The dogs have individual sleeping kennels about 10X20 He does care, he called 5 times the past two days asking. about her. He is just old school. 

I got home this afternoon and she came right up to the kennel door to greet me with a couple barks. haha! 
What i found weird is i was throwing Bogart's kong (like i do every day when i get home from work) in the back yard and everytime i would throw the kong she would run circle around me scared and hide behind Bogart when he came back.
We are very happy with her progess. We enjoy the feedback good or bad. This makes us better owners.

Bogart & Sasha-Girl's DAD.


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

We rescued our first Collie a little over a year ago. She also showed no emotion whatsoever when we got her. She didn't know a thing about house living and it was so sad. It took her from May until October to wag her tail...and then she began taking baby steps...alittle more tail wagging and then she'd wag her tail and wiggle her butt...now she has a smile on her face, wags her tail like crazy, wiggles her but constantly and even instigates play...when you see that happen it makes it all worth the while...believe me...Judy


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

AWWW thank you for taking this sweet dog in!
God bless you!!!!!!!
<3
She looks very happy


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations (and thank you) on your your new family member. She is a lovely girl, and I wish you all a happy life together...... she will blossom now that she has a real family!

_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the bridge


----------

